# SE Lager or Kilo TT?



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

Opinions?


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

have you been to bikeforums.net 

you will get an overwhelming response in one direction..


----------



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

They were busy beating up noobs.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

they vote Kilo.

im in the middle of figuring out what i want also. kilo was on the radar, but it seems to be all about upgrading.


----------



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

I knew that. Probably going with the Kilo but I really like how that Lager looks.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

wabi..


----------



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

Wabis are a whole different price range. I'm not cheap but this bike will be chained in Manhattan at night.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Go with the SE Lager ... on sale for $250 on Bonktown :thumbsup:

or SE Bicycles 2011 Lager from Departmentofgoods.com


----------



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone else told me about that site but I can't figure it out. All I saw was sneakers.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just go to bonktown.com and sign up for the alerts to get instant notification when a new item is listed :thumbsup:

Fuel Your Addiction from Bonktown.com


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Complete Bikes from Departmentofgoods.com


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

thedago said:


> wabi..


Yep..


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

thedago said:


> wabi..


If you like the Wabi but only want a frame I would look at Bikes Direct's Mercier line. The lugged Wabi seems to be the same as the lugged Mercier, albeit, 520 instead of 72.....same tubing one is heat treated the other isn't.......no one could tell the difference.....and the Wabi is road while the Merier is track......but you can pick up the Mercier frame for $299......throw your parts on it and be done with it.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Get the Dawes ST AL. 

A much better all-round bike.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I love my Kilo WT if it matters. Great bike for the money.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

kaiter said:


> If you like the Wabi but only want a frame I would look at Bikes Direct's Mercier line. The lugged Wabi seems to be the same as the lugged Mercier, albeit, 520 instead of 72.....same tubing one is heat treated the other isn't.......no one could tell the difference.....and the Wabi is road while the Merier is track......but you can pick up the Mercier frame for $299......throw your parts on it and be done with 。


Just found a better deal for $199 if you want to build your own bike :thumbsup:
A complete SE Primium Brew Frame and fork including Headset, Bottom bracket, Seat, Top tube pad and Cable holders.

BikeIsland.com


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Perphaps a better deal for the complete bike, $400 with free S&H :thumbsup:

Track Bikes - SingleSpeed Fixed Gear Track Bikes - SE Racing Premium Brew


----------

